# H2O2 treatment?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

how exactly do i go about doing the H2O2 treatment in my tank to get rid of my Cladophora and bga? i would like to know the exact way to administer this treatment before i do it. thank you for the help


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've used a children's medicine syringe to spot treat.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree that spot treatment with a syringe is the best. I have even used a turkey baster, in a pinch. I turn off my filter and apply approximately 0.5 ml/gallon and let it set for about 20 minutes. You can do this for at least 3 or 4 days straight. Eventually the algae will begin to turn pinkish purple as it dies.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

the H2O2 in the bottle is 3%, so i want to dilute that down to the strength you just said above? what would happen if i was to use full or half strength?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out the info in this website:

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

Good luck, 
Bill


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

thank you for the link, that helps me out a lot!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

H2o2 maybe safe-to-use with the Rhizomes plants.But watch out for mosses and Stemed.I use h2o2 directly on Java fern and Anubias,all the algeas is out,the plants come back in gud conditions.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think I've seen pellia affected by it, but my fissidens weren't.


----------

